

Show HN: Duologue.me - is a new way to create and publish conversations. - Zepplock
http://duologue.me/

======
Zepplock
My weekend project:

<http://duologue.me> is a new way to create and publish conversations. Think
of it as a "blogging for two" where you and your friend collaborate to create
new content. It would be great to try it with ~50 beta testers at this point.
Mostly to see if the idea has legs. See <http://duologue.me/roadmap> for more
details. I'm also looking for a couple of people who want to help (RoR
engineer and Designer) move this project along. The app is built with Mongo,
Rails3 and Heroku.

Please drop me a line at 'zepplock (at) vova.org' if you need more
information. You can also invite me (zepplock) on Duologue.me and start a
conversation on subjects like RoR, APIs, Russian Literature, Reef fishtanks or
whatever ;-)

------
icebraining
One or more examples would be nice. I wanted to see some, but the tutorial
didn't have any and clicking on the Latest forced me to register to see the
only one on the list.

(I have a natural resistance to registering, particularly if it doesn't use
OpenID, since it usually requires too much time, checking the email and such.
I'm glad to see it isn't the case here, but I only found out after I decided
to actually do it)

~~~
Zepplock
Fixed, here's a good example. I'd call it a first duologue ever )
<http://duologue.me/duologues/4f0248b2661ded0001000007>

------
Zepplock
Thanks to everyone who participated. Especially people trying xss exploits ;0)
I'd love to hear more feedback though.

